# Bmc tmr01



## BMCUSA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7WwoANekho&feature=youtu.be

Enjoy


----------



## looigi

Anybody notice these being ridden in the TDF? I was watching the other day and thought I spotted one in stage 3 or 4.


----------



## BMCUSA

George H - Markus B - Gilbert are all riding the TMR01 at the TdF and they also have he SLR01 available.


----------



## uncrx2003

BMCUSA,

Any idea how much the frame set will cost?


----------



## BMCUSA

Price range for the TMR01 Frame-Set is expected to be in the $4,700 - $4,800 USD range for the mechanical and electronic version.

Best.

BMC USA


----------



## jsedlak

Wow... that's pricey.

Explains why I've seen ~3 high end BMCs in this past year of racing.


----------



## BMCUSA

You are kidding? Right? Compare a frame-set from (also compare the price for a mechanical & electronic frame) Pinarello, Colnago, Parlee...and suddently....

Best,

BMC USA


----------



## ryder tom

I agree... how can you say that its pricey? when i was shopping for a new bike the bmc was by far the best value for money frame!


----------



## looigi

I guess it depends on your perspective, but from my perspective, ~$5k for a frameset is pricy, whether it's BMC, Wilier, Cannondale, or whomever, it's still pricy. I see absolutely nothing wrong with that though...It's great that they can get those prices for their top-of-the-line products.


----------



## professionalsql

Cute marketing piece - hats off to your agency. =)


----------



## smith104

Does anyone have any info on the 2013 BMC SLR01? Im thinking about buying one and was wondering when they will have the press launch/show it.


----------



## professionalsql

I've been hearing October for most of that stuff. The GF01 is the only 2013 that's actually out so far as far as I know, and even that has just the one build (there will be more around that October time frame from what I've been hearing). My disclaimer on this is that the info came from a dealer, not a BMC rep.

I would imagine the press launches to be earlier, but that's pure guess.

EDIT: (fixed a typo)


----------



## smith104

Yea the dealer i talked to said he thought they would be coming in December but he was pretty much guessing. I think they already had a press launch in switzerland a couple weeks ago but im not sure why they havent started showing the new bikes to the public. Should be pretty soon i would think.


----------



## wcl4

Any idea when this will be available in the US?


----------



## BMCUSA

SLR01 - 2013 will be arriving to the US in September/October of 2012.


----------



## smith104

Thanks for the info BMCUSA!


----------



## nismosr

what about the TMR01 when will be available ?


----------



## BMCUSA

Expect to see the TMR01 be delivered from end of October 2012 - selected models. The full TMR01 range will be avalable from January 2013. To be precise, the above is for the US market.

Best,

BMC USA


----------



## prglewis

Great looking bike, can't wait to try it! I'll be deciding between this and the 2013 SLR01.

When will information on the 2013 SLR01 be released? I haven't seen anything yet and from the posts above the release date will be ahead of the TMR01.

Also, what advantages will the 2013 SLR01 have over the TMR01? Given that the TMR01 has "everything" on paper why would one pick the SLR01 anymore?

Thanks!


----------



## BMCUSA

The SLR01 and TMR01 are two very different bikes! Both have everything - depending on how you define "everything" - what are the criteria for your pick? Weight, Aero, TCC, System Integration or..?
BOTH the SLR01 and the TMR01 were used in today's race in London - and in France...

SLR01 - 2013 release will be Interbike/Las Vegas in September. Same geometry, updated graphics..

Best,

BMC USA


----------



## prglewis

I was really looking for an aero version of the SLR01. I'd like a bike that builds up to the minimum weight requirement with some medium dish carbon wheels (e.g. SES 6.7 or Zipp 808), beyond that I am less concerned, and that has plenty of power transfer, speed (aero) and comfort (TCC). Less concerned again about system integration, but that comes with aero anyway right?

Are you suggesting that the TMR01 will be a significantly harsher ride than the SLR01? I also noticed on another post that the SLR01 will be much lighter for 2013. Does it really make a difference to the pros given the minimum requirements?

Thanks.


----------



## BMCUSA

As mentioned in my earlier post - the SLR01 & TMR01 are two very different bikes - both super performers, with different "personalities".
It seems that weight is your focus, so that means that the SLR01 should be your BMC choice - Aero comes at a "price" - no TCC and a higher frame weight, due to the integrated brakes, seat post (3 position for a perfect fit) - dual system integration comes with the TMR01.
UCI has weight rules - in case where the complete bike weight is below, weight is added.
Best,

BMC USA


----------



## prglewis

Hmm. Weight is not my priority. There are plenty of SLR01s on this forum well under the weight requirements and that's even before the lighter 2013 model. I also read that the TMR01 will build up to 6.8kg (here) so both bikes would fit my weight criteria I would have thought. Unless I'm missing something?

I really don't know whether I should prioritize comfort or aero. I was thinking that if the TMR01 is comfortable enough then it would be the better bike, but now I'm lost... 

NB. Why are integrated brakes heavier? The bike needs brakes either way, and the Madone 7 for example suggests that integrated brakes are lighter (no redundant middle pin to take up weight).


----------



## BMCUSA

For a size 55 - SLR01 weight is sub 880 grams - hardware incl. TMR01 size 56 weight is 1100 grams - hardware, brakes incl.

Your choice of frame should be determined by the kind of rider you are - terrain you ride/train compete in - mileage - if you ride week-ends ony I would recommend the SLR01....

Best.

BMC USA

t


----------



## prglewis

Ok thanks for your replies, it's great to be able to communicate directly with the manufacturer.

I guess I will test them both, I'm moving into racing now (hence the new purchase). Taking into account the weight of a typical rear brake (maybe 120-150g) it seems like the weight difference between the frames isn't so much (100g or less).


----------



## looigi

Watching a bit of the Olympic road race I spotted a Swiss team rider in the break on a TMR01. Didn't catch who it was.


----------



## hansonator69

looigi said:


> Watching a bit of the Olympic road race I spotted a Swiss team rider in the break on a TMR01. Didn't catch who it was.


It was Michael Schar


----------



## jmitro

the TMR01 is a killer looking bike. 
Wish I could afford one!!


----------



## prglewis

Looks like Philippe Gilbert, our man from the TMR01 video, was on a SLR01 at the Olympic road race. Any thoughts on what went into that decision?


----------



## L_Johnny

BMCUSA, please check your private messages. Many thanks.


----------



## BMCUSA

TMR01 and SLR01 are two different frames and therefore offer very different rides - both are part of the BMC Team weaponery (with the GF01 incl.) - the rider decides what he want to ride.

Best,

BMC USA


----------



## banker415

jsedlak said:


> Wow... that's pricey.
> 
> Explains why I've seen ~3 high end BMCs in this past year of racing.


It could be semi-reasonable if the bike lives up to the initial reviews and if the frame is manufactured in Switzerland. If it's made in China, forget about it. I would never buy a frame from a Chinese CMS at that price.


----------



## BMCUSA

banker415 - just out of curiosity, how do reach to the conclusion that BMC's are made in China?
BMC frames (RR & MTB) are made in our facility in TAIWAN (one, if not, the leading country in carbon manufacturing - bikes, cars, planes, space production).
Impec is made in Switzerland.
What bike brand are you riding currently?

Sincerely,

BMC USA


----------



## ohheyitzjon

BMCUSA, is there a weight limit on the TMR01? I'm 210lbs, I'm looking at a 52-53-54 depending on the geometry of the bike. Will this work for me?


----------



## BMCUSA

For any BMC product there are no weight or stack height limit. The TMR01 or a SLR01 (example) will not bring you issues on weight.

Sincerely,

BMC USA


----------



## wcl4

BMCUSA - is there a geometry chart for the TMR01 somewhere that I can see? Thanks.


----------



## banker415

BMCUSA said:


> banker415 - just out of curiosity, how do reach to the conclusion that BMC's are made in China?
> BMC frames (RR & MTB) are made in our facility in TAIWAN (one, if not, the leading country in carbon manufacturing - bikes, cars, planes, space production).
> Impec is made in Switzerland.
> What bike brand are you riding currently?
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> BMC USA


I always reach the conclusion that frames are made in Chine or Taiwan if a manufacturer is not out front about the location of their manufacturing facilities. Thank you for stating that for us. Taiwan is certainly a light-year ahead of China in quality assurance (from an ISO perspective).

I ride a Look 695. Carbon is from Japan. Carbon fiber frame is produced in Tunisia (at Look's own ISO 9000 factory) and then sent to Nevers, France for completion, quality assurance, paint, etc... That is what I understand... unless you have better information than me.

Trust me, I'm not bagging on BMC. I love the design of the TMR01! I just want to see you guys build more stuff in Switzerland. I read last year that BMC was going to start weaving their own carbon in CH. What happened with that plan?


----------



## BMCUSA

TMR01 Geometry:


----------



## wcl4

I dont see any numbers against this.


----------



## BMCUSA

Size s tt ht stack reach ha sa rc drop Rider height 
48 524 515 109 505 370 70.5 74 405 69 <170 
51 546 529 125 525 378 72 74 405 69 168 - 178 
54 567 542 144 545 386 72.5 74 405 69 175 - 183 
56 583 553 160 560 392 72.5 74 405 69 180 - 188 
58 603 566 181 580 400 72.5 74 405 69 185 - 193 
61 629 583 207 605 410 72.5 74 405 69 >190


----------



## wcl4

Thank you.


----------



## looigi

Roadbike Action article on the TMR...

Road Bike Action Magazine: Cycling News, Product Reviews, Road Bike Test & Features, Race News and Much More!


----------

